
The Web began dying in 2014, here’s how - kelset
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2017/11/01/the-web-began-dying-in-2014-heres-how/
======
oldboyFX
Let's ignore the EvilMegaCorp problem for a moment and discuss how we use the
web as a platform.

For years we've accessed the web through our Desktop/Laptop computers. You
have a big 'ol screen, nice ergonomic keyboard — life is good.

Do you think this type of web usage is going away? Why?

Mobile has skyrocketed in the past couple of years, but will it continue to
take over? Will the new generation ever again stare at the big screen?

Can desktops/laptops really be replaced by mobile? I guess they certainly
could be replaced by AR/VR.

